# Ok so this isn't related to IBS but to periods



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm on birth control and taking it regularly. The past two cycles my period has started before I even started taking the sugar pills. I used to start 2 days AFTER taking the sugar pills, but today I started 2 days BEFORE even starting them. So this is 4 days earlier than i normally start.Anyone have any thoughts on why this could have happened? Should I buy a pregnancy test?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually pregnancy would be not at all rather than a few days too early.I've never had this happen (other than when I was doing some take pills for 3 packs straight without the sugar pills to try to make it until they could get rid of a fibroid) so I don't know what it may mean.It may be worth giving the pharmacist or the doctor a call. It may be a nothing, but it may be a sign you need a different hormone level.


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen...I too feel that I need a change in birth control. I'm just never sure when i comes to pregnancy cause I've heard both missing it and having random bleeding are side effects.Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think there can be a bit of breakthrough bleeding, but a the period starts and goes for several days like it normally does isn't what I think they usually mean by breakthrough.


----------

